# Back fat not going! Belly fat burning away though ?



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Guys summit strange going on here.

been losing 2lb per week now for 6 weeks belly fat has come right down can see my top 4 abs! Have lost loads of fat around my legs face chest. But my back fat/side fat is still the same!

But wats strange is I have always lost my back fat way before my belly fat. Always!! But I have always used a crosstrainer for cardio. This time round I using a treadmill. As cross trainer broken..

i am starting to think maybe the cross trainer targeted the back fat more! It's the only thing that makes sense. Even though I have never believed in a certain exercise targeting a certain part of the body for fat loss.

the only other thing I have changed is I now use eaa pre fasted cardio. When before always done cardio on a completely empty stomach.

any ideas?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

i used to have the same problem i would burn fat all over my body but my back was the hardest place to shift.

i spoke to my partners friend who was a nutritionist and she told me that i was probably not eating enough greens.

so needless to say i started eating more green veg, kale, spinach, cucumber etc and believe it or not i started droppin fat off my back.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> i used to have the same problem i would burn fat all over my body but my back was the hardest place to shift.
> 
> i spoke to my partners friend who was a nutritionist and she told me that i was probably not eating enough greens.
> 
> so needless to say i started eating more green veg, kale, spinach, cucumber etc and believe it or not i started droppin fat off my back.


Lol really? Think you just got leaner bud and was coincidental back fat went at that time.

There is some scientific evidence to support yohimbine for stubborn fat areas but is only really effective when you are already very lean. Have a look into it.

Other than that just keep your deficit and it will eventually come off!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> i used to have the same problem i would burn fat all over my body but my back was the hardest place to shift.
> 
> i spoke to my partners friend who was a nutritionist and she told me that i was probably not eating enough greens.
> 
> so needless to say i started eating more green veg, kale, spinach, cucumber etc and believe it or not i started droppin fat off my back.


Lol what? What difference would not eating greens have on not losing back fat? My back is the last to get lean,just gotta keep cutting.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol what? What difference would not eating greens have on not losing back fat? My back is the last to get lean,just gotta keep cutting.


No idea mate :lol: she mentioned to me something about green veg has iodine in it that helps water retention and it helps to speed up your metabolism


----------



## JayPardoe.com (Oct 13, 2015)

> i used to have the same problem i would burn fat all over my body but my back was the hardest place to shift.
> 
> i spoke to my partners friend who was a nutritionist and she told me that i was probably not eating enough greens.
> 
> so needless to say i started eating more green veg, kale, spinach, cucumber etc and believe it or not i started droppin fat off my back.


That's absolute hog wash.

You can't spot reduce fat peroid, let alone by just introducing vegetables.

What's likely happened is eating more vegetables has led to an overall calorie decrease allowing you to drop to a bodyfat % where you no longer get issues with back fat.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Some people tend to store more water/fat on certain places like it or not.

Keep cutting till it goes away mate.

Ps: I got thee same issue, I can be at almost stage ready and still have a lilittle water on that fking place.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

JayPardoe.com said:


> That's absolute hog wash.
> 
> You can't spot reduce fat peroid, let alone by just introducing vegetables.
> 
> What's likely happened is eating more vegetables has led to an overall calorie decrease allowing you to drop to a bodyfat % where you no longer get issues with back fat.


Well it worked for me so i stick by the information i was given. My diet stayed the same except i added in some more green veg,I never substituted any food in its place.

Im not saying its 100% true but what im saying is i was given information, i put it to the test and it worked for me personally. Might have just been a coincidence and my fat would have dropped whether i started it or not.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You don't even need veg to cut fat lol. This is possibly the funniest dieting advice I've heard.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I've been having a similar problem so I'm wearing a sweat belt as of this week see what happens


Sack off the sweat belt and get yourself a Slendertone - you can stop training altogether then!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I've been having a similar problem so I'm wearing a sweat belt as of this week see what happens


For what purpose?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Is this a comedy thread? It has made me chuckle that is for sure.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Is this a comedy thread? It has made me chuckle that is for sure.


Shhh

You might learn something lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Guys summit strange going on here.
> 
> been losing 2lb per week now for 6 weeks belly fat has come right down can see my top 4 abs! Have lost loads of fat around my legs face chest. But my back fat/side fat is still the same!
> 
> ...


Just to reiterate, you cannot spot reduce fat. No exercise, no supplement, no device or different type of cardio will change this. Just keep losing weight, by remaining in a calorie deficit and training hard.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> il bear that in mind after the comp lol
> 
> coz you never know until you try it ain't gonna have a negative effect now is it


Yes, you will sweat for no reason. Bodily fluids lost through sweat are replaced as soon as you drink fluid.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> well that's handy as I'm tapering my water off as a pre contest trial
> 
> and I probably should of added I'm only using it when exercising


do you have a fight?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> do you have a fight?


People confusing dropping water to make weight with actually losing fat.

Was a bloke in my gym in one of them sweat suits and I was chatting to him about it. I said you do realise your just losing water through sweat and when you rehydrate you'll put it back on lol he swore he was burning fat with it though. ....can't help some people


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> no pre bb I'm trying to dry out however thought th op could try it for extra thermal in a targeted area I'm obviously no expert but I am a believer in try sommat see what works for you as everyone is different


The "everyone is different" is being taken slightly out of context here.

This is not how a bodybuilder dries out for a show.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> ok maybe it is too you however it's what my coach has told me to do and with 30 years experience il go with what he says if it doesn't work il try sommat else til I do find what works for me I am a first timer remember


Good luck


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Just to reiterate, you cannot spot reduce fat. No exercise, *no supplement,* no device or different type of cardio will change this. Just keep losing weight, by remaining in a calorie deficit and training hard.


I agree with everything there. However, as far as I am aware, Yohimbine has been shown to assist in reduction of fat (when very low bf%) in stubborn areas - to do with blood flow.

We also know anavar can have positive effects on visceral fat/stomach reduction.

While they aren't "spot reducing per say", still hold some ground.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> thanks the guy is still winning contests at 49 year old so think he knows his stuff fingers crossed it works for me too if not back to the drawing board eh


What is his name?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I agree with everything there. However, as far as I am aware, Yohimbine has been shown to assist in reduction of fat (when very low bf%) in stubborn areas - to do with blood flow.
> 
> We also know anavar can have positive effects on visceral fat/stomach reduction.
> 
> While they aren't "spot reducing per say", still hold some ground.


While this maybe true to a degree, I don't like to give anyone that impression. I doubt the people asking this are very low bf%.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> While this maybe true to a degree, I don't like to give anyone that impression. I doubt the people asking this are very low bf%.


indeedy


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Why do you can check I ain't talking bs ? His name is Derek Morton and his most recent first place was at ukbff over 40s this year ok he didn't top 6 in the finals but I think for his age that's no hardship the guy looks in good nick and is self taught


If he has been around that long I may have heard of him, I haven't btw.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Is this a comedy thread? It has made me chuckle that is for sure.


Sometimes i feel like forums should have the feature to test the basic knowledge atleast before allowing them to sign up..lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> why would I make it up ? I ain't here to pander to anyone just to share experiences maybe some of the more experienced people on this board would make more benefit helping people and expand the sport rather than flaming people for asking questions


Calm down lol. No one has implied anything or been flamed, why you getting your knickers all twisted?

Whether you have a coach or not is no concern of mine. My advice still stands, the sweat belt is waste of time.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bump original post


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Just to reiterate, you cannot spot reduce fat. No exercise, no supplement, no device or different type of cardio will change this. Just keep losing weight, by remaining in a calorie deficit and training hard.


will do! Just very odd how I never had problem with back fat before mate but maybe due to body changing the way it works or summit. It's annoying lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bluemoon9 said:


> will do! Just very odd how I never had problem with back fat before mate but maybe due to body changing the way it works or summit. It's annoying lol


Back is the very last place it goes on me. I can have defined legs,6 pack etc but a fat back


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Back fat seems to go in last 7-10 days out. At least it used to for me.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

p.cullen said:


> i used to have the same problem i would burn fat all over my body but my back was the hardest place to shift.
> 
> i spoke to my partners friend who was a nutritionist and she told me that i was probably not eating enough greens.
> 
> so needless to say i started eating more green veg, kale, spinach, cucumber etc and believe it or not i started droppin fat off my back.


Not sure if it helps to drop fat. I never experienced spot fat reduction. However I have started eating more greens and noticed a significant change in my digestive tract. Greens are high in antioxidants and if eaten regularly, may improve your skin quality.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> will do! Just very odd how I never had problem with back fat before mate but maybe due to body changing the way it works or summit. It's annoying lol


Try focusing on the areas you have presumably lost more fat from instead  .


----------

